# Shadow Spear Special



## Arrow 4 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have 3 Protech Delta Hi-cut helmets in stock. I will give any Shadow Spear member $100 off our price. Just order the helmet, then PM me here on SS and I'll credit your card $100 back. Offer good now through Sunday night June 17th.

http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/Protech-Delta-4-High-Cut-Helmet-BAPT001.htm

Cheers!


----------



## Brill (Jun 15, 2012)

Any possibility that deal could be extended to a LWPC size large in MC?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lindy....PM Inbound


----------

